# BLUECHEESE and CHEESE SMOKERS ONLY!



## polyarcturus (Jun 28, 2012)

FIRST!!!


any ways beside that i thought i would post a thread for the cheeseheads, got to say my favorite strain of all time has been the Bluecheese as far as tastse, high, and medicianal purpose. i can still function yet get a good buzz and the taste is that of the finest cuban(on comparitive terms) only downside to the cheese/skunk smoke is sometime that smell will get you caught some of the smelliest dank there is anyways love my cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IIIIIIIIIIIII LIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEE cHEEESE!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVONm-lOoUc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 28, 2012)

what the hell was that


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 28, 2012)

if it aint about somkin cheese..... cheese dont say it. and like i said i was first next to rolli of course.

oh and if your asking about the vid, you need to watch tv more often, but also from the appearance of the guy in the video, he obviously loves his cheese.

oh by the way i hate cheese in real life some disgusting shit IMO i dont eats the cheese only smoke it


just for good measure and also smoking bluecheese as write this


CHEESE!


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 28, 2012)

cheese dosent actually taste like cheese, not from my experience and i had the exodus clone, just throwing it out there


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 28, 2012)

Smokin' some Big buddah blue right now. 
I swear that shitty grown blue cheese would still taste better than most well finished pot of other strains...it's just that tasty.


----------



## Benelli (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree, I love blue cheese too. Harvested barneys about two weeks ago. took a little at 61 days and the rest at 68 days under 1000hps. pretty nice. it is in jars now. have tried a little but just waiting for it to cure a little more. Have another one ready in about 2 weeks that is a BEAST with towering colas. definetly a great hint of blueberry. great strain to grow


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 28, 2012)

cocoxxx said:


> cheese dosent actually taste like cheese, not from my experience and i had the exodus clone, just throwing it out there


cheese is really a sub-type of SKUNK, but no it does not "taste" loke cheese, but it is one of the tastyest strains.



hell yeah man i barely have to cure mine to get the flavor, but once you do... 
blue cheese taste like berries cream the best, dont have much exp with the other cheeses but blue. just love the way it makes me feel a mild stone that will let you go to sleep easy.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm growing Barney's Blue Cheese right now, and I have to admit that this will be my first official cheese tasting test! I hope that it turns out alright.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 28, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> I'm growing Barney's Blue Cheese right now, and I have to admit that this will be my first official cheese tasting test! I hope that it turns out alright.


it will! i griw the barneys farm version and it was exactly what i expected one i got a feel for how to grow it.


anybody else use the cheese for anger managment, i mean thats why i smoke, blue cheese makes me nics and mellow some bluecheese hash would probably be the best tasting shit but i dont think i could bring myself to waste the bud i think it is perfect the way it is!


Blue Cheese keeps me from eating FACES!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

CHEESE...


uk losers.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 30, 2012)

Im an american biotch! Cheese fo life!


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 30, 2012)

i grew out some barney's farm bluecheese and loved it.
i grew big budah's bluecheese and very close to barney's.
i grew out a greenhouse seeds exodus cheese freebie. smells and tastes exactly like barney's bluecheese lol
i grew greenhose seeds cheese and was good.

i love the cheese. i like the cheese. and i cut the cheese!!


----------



## sonar (Jun 30, 2012)

Say what you will about barney's, but I his blue cheese is excellent. Got a single freebie from the attitude like 3 years ago and finally grew it out last year. My friends and I were going crazy over it. Ran it outdoors and my only regret is not starting it earlier in the season. Only ended up pulling a few oz from it. Think I had more of a blueberry leaning pheno.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm growing BB cheese right now and couldn't be more hopeful!


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jul 1, 2012)

i am growing dinafem cheese #1 and am excited to beable to try it. i started flowering a week ago


----------



## cmbajr (Jul 2, 2012)

Iv smoked some stuff my friend called UK cheese and it was some nice weed... It wasn't the best but it gave an instant buzz out of a bong hit and after that we went and saw titanic in 3D... Trust me you haven't lived till you go to see a 3D movie stoned lol... Highly recommended... But if you have the strain LSD smoke 2 or 3 bowls of that in the parking lot in your car and then go se the movie in 3D... Will trip you out good lol... But I give UK cheese a 7/10.... Good strain... Pick some up if you have the opportunity...


----------



## resinousflowers (Jul 2, 2012)

bb blue cheese is one of my favourate strains,that shit is dank.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 2, 2012)

View attachment 2238238

BF blue cheese week 6?


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 3, 2012)

the Orignal Exodus Cheese..... Smells like musty old gym socks with alittle skunk


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

For a clown that was not very funny.......



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> CHEESE...
> 
> 
> uk losers.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yh man mr cheese is here bitches fuck the gimmicks tho it all about do exo ya here me !!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

nice looking bud there bru. did you not get any towering calyx action going on with the clone only? Seems to be a trait of the exo.




colonuggs said:


> the Orignal Exodus Cheese..... Smells like musty old gym socks with alittle skunk


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

There you go Cheese lovers. Original Exo Cheese clone only grown by a UK loser, lmfao just before the chop. (EDIT: and it was grown in a vertical set up, Vertical scrog)
















Peace DST

don't accept no cheese counterfeits!!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like ghs exo not uk exo matey

Lol not urs D the one before


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> nice looking bud there bru. did you not get any towering calyx action going on with the clone only? Seems to be a trait of the exo.


Yes but it depends on how long you let the cheese go in flower.....sometimes I will take it down 2-3 weeks early




scotia1982 said:


> Looks like ghs exo not uk exo matey
> 
> Lol not urs D the one before


one of the main traits of the exodus cheese is the double serated leaf edges.....a double cut in the leafs edge








............................. Exo cheese with 3 weeks left


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So how the hell did you manage to get a UK 'Clone Only' strain into the USA,hmm hmm?
> 
> Probably the same way all us English guys got our 'Granddaddy Purp' clones!
> 
> Fucking Yanky jokers.


I got my exo cut sent to me over the ocean and I rooted it here in the USA....... I sent my bubba to the UK now its being used for breeding projects


Ya damn brits... with ur warm flat beer and steppin out to have a fag


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

It's not out of the question to get clones over the water. I know of a few clones that have been sent It was sent to you just as a snip? That was brave indeed. Our fairy generally sends rooted clones and I have seen them be good to go after a week of being in the post.

What is it with warm beer? lol. I have never had a warm beer in the UK, it's too cold in the average pub seller to sell anything warm in the UK, lol.

One thing that has not made it to the US as far as I am aware, is the Exo Pyschosis and Livers/Blues. The Livers Blues is a clone from 89'. Extremely dank!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> Ya damn brits... with ur warm flat beer and steppin out to have a fag



You dumb Yanks in the *U*nited *S*tates of *A*rrogance!


*1)* Beer or Ale is not supposed to be force carbonated and super chilled,what do you think people were drinking before the invention of compressed Co2 in those many thousands of years before your country was invented hmm? That pale coloured,fizzy cold stuff is Larger. NOT the same thing!

"Budweiser,the king of beers" - Don't make me laugh,that's the biggest oxymoron ever! 


*2)* "get a fag ". That's only childishly funny in America,a 'faggot' is actually a kind of meatball.

We lent you our language and you lot fucked it up,can you say 'ALUMINIUM' without removing any letters or syllables? No I didn't think so!
And don't even get me started on that 'right to bear arms' thing!


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong Yorkie as I know your background working in the industry, but did Lager not come as an offshoot of colonising India? I am sure I read or saw something along those lines.....

Anyway,

Exo clone, yes it has double serrations, also very viney based growing structure, skunk appearance. 






And in a lot of peoples from the UK's opinion, it's better UK clone only cousin, the Livers:


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 3, 2012)

View attachment 2238478View attachment 2238479blue cheese grindspoon pheno week 8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Correct me if I am wrong Yorkie as I know your background working in the industry, but did Lager not come as an offshoot of colonising India? I


Actually no mate,The hybrid yeast used to bottom ferment cold stored beers came from South America.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 3, 2012)

please i hate drinking, dont get started on whos shitty beer is better than whos. but tbh while we are on the subject the yorkshire man is correct.

anyways lets keep it about the cheese loving the pics guys!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> but tbh while we are on the subject the yorkshire man is correct.


Of course I am,it's what I do.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Interesting. 
So where was the first Lager(fizzy) invented? Also in South America?


The Yorkshireman said:


> Actually no mate,The hybrid yeast used to bottom ferment cold stored beers came from South America.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 3, 2012)

barneys farm blue cheese is shit! ive had nothing but trouble with it. and 2 out of a 5 pack of fem seeds where males


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

This is a Exo Cheese BX2 x DPQ....also known as Cheese Surprise! (exodus bx2 was the Exodus Cheese X Danny Boy = BX1, then Bx1 x Exo Cheese for Bx2s - this was done by a user names Pistils) Then we took the BX2 and crossed with a Male DPQ (Deep Purple x Querkle)


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 3, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> barneys farm blue cheese is shit! ive had nothing but trouble with it. and 2 out of a 5 pack of fem seeds where males


genetically speaking, "thats not possible"


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 3, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> genetically speaking, "thats not possible"


how can you say thats not possible? its more than just possible, it really happened. 1 of them was a hermie too, there where only 3 sets of pollen sacks on the plant so i cut them off and im keeping an eye on it to make sure theres no more coming. i done my research and was 50/50 on barneys and big budda. it was just shit luck that i had 2 males


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 3, 2012)

well let me put it to you this way they where females, that showed balls first. next thing i will say is that all 3 hermies where your fault, as are most hermies(not your fault for all the ones in the world just in your garden), the last thing i will say is it was probably an unintentional mistake that probably wont happen again because you didnt even know it happened in the first place.


but like i said genetically speaking(like chromosome and shit) all those plant HAD to be female(email barney farm if you need them to confirm what im telling you)

if they where actual males, then thay where not BFs seeds. BB is the only one who have them in reg i believe.

also; i dont feel like going over all the variable in your garden to determine how they went herm thats more you problems but there are thousand of varible that can cause this, it not like ive never had a hermie plant.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 3, 2012)

so how come it was only the barneys farm plants that fucked up then? i got a few other strains in there and they are all fine, even the white widow from dutch passion that is supposed to have a higher hermie rate than most. cant you take into account that there could have been shit genetics or a fuck up on thier part, ie packing regs instead of fems?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 3, 2012)

shit happen they just happened to be extra sensitive, it was not a statement against your skill(like i said ive had "unexplainable" hermies b4). and maybe you got a good batch of strong seeds from dutch passion. shit happens genetics are kinda like Russian roulette "hit or miss"

well this is where i would start, what soil where thay in? any different fomr the other soils? hand mixed bagged different bag? i would start with the soil personally. thats where most problems stem from. haha i mad a pun


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

I would have to sway to MRT's side here Poly. Some seeds just herm straight up, it's there genetics. If the guys runs x amount of seeds all in the same medium, all in the same environment and some hermie, that's their genetics. I hear loads of people go on about light leaks, etc, etc. Personally I would not blame the gardener in most instances, I would blame the fact that to make Feminized seeds you need to reverse a female in the first place. Then you are crossing this with another female so there is going to be a bunch of chance that some will do something strange. That's just how I think feminized seeds are and as you know cannabis is a dioecious plant so the offspring of feminized seeds will always have the chance of that happening. I don't think you can throw a bunch of fem seeds and get uniformed phenos with all stable genetics, unlike regular seeds which are either ibls or f4/f5 generation, you still need to find a keeper/stable pheno. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 3, 2012)

I've grown cheese, blue cheese, cheesydick,cheesus, cheese dawg, freeze cheese 89, sogouda, GHS exo cheese and royal cheese so you could say i'm partial to the odd bit of cheese myself


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

still get a shock when you say you smoked some cheeseydick, lol...too much 3eyes!!! hahaha.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> still get a shock when you say you smoked some cheeseydick, lol...too much 3eyes!!! hahaha.



It's some tasty gear with a good kick to it, i wait until peeps ask what they are smoking before politely informing them that they are indeed sucking on my cheesydick the look on their face is priceless lol


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> I would have to sway to MRT's side here Poly. Some seeds just herm straight up, it's there genetics. If the guys runs x amount of seeds all in the same medium, all in the same environment and some hermie, that's their genetics. I hear loads of people go on about light leaks, etc, etc. Personally I would not blame the gardener in most instances, I would blame the fact that to make Feminized seeds you need to reverse a female in the first place. Then you are crossing this with another female so there is going to be a bunch of chance that some will do something strange. That's just how I think feminized seeds are and as you know cannabis is a dioecious plant so the offspring of feminized seeds will always have the chance of that happening. I don't think you can throw a bunch of fem seeds and get uniformed phenos with all stable genetics, unlike regular seeds which are either ibls or f4/f5 generation, you still need to find a keeper/stable pheno. Just my 2 cents.


well more than likely you are correct since i know what and where BF is fucking up at.(not becauseive been there but from studying genetics)

because the company is so money hungry they dont get rid of the seed from pollen originator which has "selfed seeds" selfed seeds vs. fem seed(pollen from hermie bred with sister plant of same genetics) selfed seed have a higher chance of going hermie. this is why they have so many mixed reviews. this is in a nut shell with going thru and explaining the several ways they could have reached this scenario, the main issue for them, by now. is hey have bred so many fem seeds they no longer have many origional males and origional reg seed strains to play with leading to a lot of inbreeding and bad crossing. they need to bring in some new (male)blood from what ive seen.(genetically speaking)

but hermaphroditic traits have been proven to be almost 100% environment related, the ease at which a plant does this is genetic.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Agreed, but with fems it's a lottery with how the biz is dealing with them.


polyarcturus said:


> but hermaphroditic traits have been proven to be almost 100% environment related, the ease at which a plant does this is genetic.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 3, 2012)

i wouldnt even say the 2 where hermie's because they didnt have 1 calyx between them. im using canna coco pro plus with canna nutes. the others all showed a calyx with hairs coming out of them 3 days into flowering but the males stayed 100% male untill 2 weeks into flowering. there was no light leaks and temps where 80F max. the only problem i had was mag def but i added some cal and mag before flowering


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 3, 2012)

dont know man genetics. like i said its not your fault they hermed so easy just happened to have the right conditions for them to do so. sucks. me, i plant on buying BBs BC next time, i was just saying that thier bluecheese isnt shit. especially if it doesnt herm but if it does... of course that plant sucks but you cant blame the whole company.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 3, 2012)

I have several cheese varieties to try, but have only grown out Big Buddha Blue Cheese. The pheno I have has a definite bb influence, with that musky exhale. She flowers extremely fast and has a solid yield.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 4, 2012)

1 fucking up and i would have just left it but i wont run any from there again. ill be trying big budda next time, it was basically a flip of a coin decission that made me choose barneys instead of bb this time lol


----------



## porky501 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have 9 BF bluecheese flowering under 16 4 foot t5's right now. My pheno is heavy blueberry with some musky cheese. Squat indica traits and a fairly good yeild......mmmmmmm.....cheese.......


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 6, 2012)

I've grown both BF and BB Blue Cheese. The BF was by far the best of the two. Chronic sleepytime dank knockout stone. Heavy heavy indica. It smelled like Bleu Cheese. It reaked worse than anything I've ever grown. You couldn't even keep a nug on you and if you left one in the car, you came out to a funky ass smell that was imbedded in your vehicle and lasted a couple days lol. Good yield to for sure. 

BB's was a Blueberry smell with burnt tire rubber. The taste was harsh and chokey. It had a mellow high nothing special. Light airy buds. It was easy to trim though. I am glad I got rid of it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Interesting.
> So where was the first Lager(fizzy) invented? Also in South America?


........Bavaria.


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Ah ze krauts, makes sense.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 7, 2012)

DST said:


> nice looking bud there bru. did you not get any towering calyx action going on with the clone only? Seems to be a trait of the exo.



Yep just starting now..... couple weeks left


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 7, 2012)

nice more exodus or that a blue?


----------



## BadAndy (Jul 7, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> FIRST!!!


you obviously dont understand the concept of this in a forum setting....


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 8, 2012)

why not be the first on my own thread normally its used for a troll thread so why dont you go along and create one so i can claim first over there... lol loosen up bro

[video=youtube;lDaGz0UA1e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDaGz0UA1e4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## MNcheese (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a few BBC grows under my belt. And it is some tasty herb for sure. There's nothing like 'cheese' its a great all day everyday smoke. Not harsh just dank. Has anyone noticed lately that there are more and more cheese hybrids out there. Seems like everyone is crossing cheese. I love my cheese, I have two phenos saved.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 8, 2012)

The story of Cheese and the Exodus clan out of the UK's rave scene in the late 80's is really cool. Much respect to those guys for doing what they did. It's just that these forums seem to be divided by those in the US and those in Europe. Seems like Cheese over there is akin to OG Kush over here??

With every Euro breeder it's like cheese cut this and cheese cross that. Here it seems there's a lot more variety, experimentation, and pushing the limits going on...


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 8, 2012)

saying cheese is reacted to chemdawg is blasphemy. cheese is nothing like OG kush, if your getting the real cheese it will be like a skunkier skunk.

cheese is cheese crosses really have begun to take away from the strain and thats how i peronsally feel about that. seems like only a select few have some semblance of a the original skunk cheese really it needs to be redefined from at the skunk strain. if i where to "rework" the cheese stain i would use flying dutchmans skunk and BB exodus Cheese.

og kush is a chemdawg relative which is a diesel relative which is a skunk relative thats the line of breeding basically back from og kush to somewhere near skunk.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 8, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> saying cheese is reacted to chemdawg is blasphemy. cheese is nothing like OG kush, if your getting the real cheese it will be like a skunkier skunk.


I'm talking in terms of popularity. duh.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 8, 2012)

i have a pack of exodus kush from dna genetics, 10 pack of rocksters cheese and 2 packs of cheese #1 and a 16 pack cheese quattro from kaliman seeds on the waiting list to try someday.

i know its not the real cheese but its what i got and i am happy. when they start mailing out the uk cheese cut let me know.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 8, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I'm talking in terms of popularity. duh.


oh, well then hell hell yeah! the UK version of what is americas OG kush, is Cheese, but im an american and i love cheese, but then again i love kush... but cheese i top dog in my books!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 8, 2012)

smoke and coke said:


> i have a pack of exodus kush from dna genetics, 10 pack of rocksters cheese and 2 packs of cheese #1 and a 16 pack cheese quattro from kaliman seeds on the waiting list to try someday.
> 
> i know its not the real cheese but its what i got and i am happy. when they start mailing out the uk cheese cut let me know.


well all BF, BB, rocksters, kaliman genetics all stem from the same original cut... so i think you go the real cheese! dont know about the DNA cheese but i do know they got great stuff.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

You can buy the Exo Cheese cut on Silk Road, it's a torrent based website I believe. Don't ask me how it works. In fact you can buy almost anything on SR from Crack to Broon, E to K, and Exo cuts to boot, lol........



smoke and coke said:


> i have a pack of exodus kush from dna genetics, 10 pack of rocksters cheese and 2 packs of cheese #1 and a 16 pack cheese quattro from kaliman seeds on the waiting list to try someday.
> 
> i know its not the real cheese but its what i got and i am happy. when they start mailing out the uk cheese cut let me know.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 9, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> well more than likely you are correct since i know what and where BF is fucking up at.(not becauseive been there but from *studying genetics)*
> 
> because the company is so money hungry they dont get rid of the seed from pollen originator which has "selfed seeds" selfed seeds vs. fem seed(pollen from hermie bred with sister plant of same genetics) selfed seed have a higher chance of going hermie. this is why they have so many mixed reviews. this is in a nut shell with going thru and explaining the several ways they could have reached this scenario, the main issue for them, by now. is hey have bred so many fem seeds they no longer have many origional males and origional reg seed strains to play with leading to a lot of inbreeding and bad crossing. they need to bring in some new (male)blood from what ive seen.(genetically speaking)
> 
> but hermaphroditic traits have been proven to be almost 100% environment related, the ease at which a plant does this is genetic.


Studying gentics lol no offense but your spreading mis information and you came at the guy Badley for saying he got 2 males and one hermie. lol guess what genetically males in feminized seeds are very very possible. Self pollinating dosent REMOVE male trait it just makes it much less likely to appear. Know what you preach before you preach it. 
It dosent sound like he messed up at all too me, he got 2 males one genetic hermie, iv heard bad things about Barney's farm blue cheese from multiple others so It dosent surprise me either


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 9, 2012)

DST said:


> You can buy the Exo Cheese cut on Silk Road, it's a torrent based website I believe. Don't ask me how it works.


I really need to figure out how that site works. Really do wonder if the acid tabs are legit on there...


----------



## ruudong (Jul 9, 2012)

just harvested it 3.5 oz dry it has the sweet smell of blueberry so god dam nice but the house is covered in the smell


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Some of the lads have ordered a wide range of things and all have had no complaints.

I'll give the guy a heads up who is on it and it's up to him to send you a pm if he wants..

peace.



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I really need to figure out how that site works. Really do wonder if the acid tabs are legit on there...


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 9, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> Studying gentics lol no offense but your spreading mis information and you came at the guy Badley for saying he got 2 males and one hermie. lol guess what genetically males in feminized seeds are very very possible. Self pollinating dosent REMOVE male trait it just makes it much less likely to appear. Know what you preach before you preach it.
> It dosent sound like he messed up at all too me, he got 2 males one genetic hermie, iv heard bad things about Barney's farm blue cheese from multiple others so It dosent surprise me either


i will look into this but genetically speaky, actually chromosomal speaking this is not possible, but i have been known to be wrong, it happens, i will confer with my books another source who taught me a lot about genetics and online to see if i can confirm what you are saying.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 9, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I really need to figure out how that site works. Really do wonder if the acid tabs are legit on there...



From what others have said all is legit and everybody has been more than happy with their purchases


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 9, 2012)

cedes?? i would be interested then.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Some of the lads have ordered a wide range of things and all have had no complaints.
> 
> I'll give the guy a heads up who is on it and it's up to him to send you a pm if he wants..
> 
> peace.


Thanks buddy. I really need to read up on Torrents and Bitcoins and whatnot. I have only an _extremely_ vague idea of how it all works.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 9, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> Studying gentics lol no offense but your spreading mis information and you came at the guy Badley for saying he got 2 males and one hermie. lol guess what genetically males in feminized seeds are very very possible. Self pollinating dosent REMOVE male trait it just makes it much less likely to appear. Know what you preach before you preach it.
> It dosent sound like he messed up at all too me, he got 2 males one genetic hermie, iv heard bad things about Barney's farm blue cheese from multiple others so It dosent surprise me either



did my checking yes it is possible, even in reg seed plant(more often occuring in them) from a male expressing female flowers this causes an extra chromasome on the self seeds which are normally male or female blah blah, his seeds did not come from this line of breeding so i can guarentee it. lwhat i said is correct. as far as male hermies and creating true transexuals, is complicated and rare i know about these but i wanted to confirm with my resources this wa the only way to get male from a cough cough "feminized" seed. very complicated im not going into this further im not here to write books. im here to talk about the cheese.

View attachment 2248697


----------



## orf (Jul 16, 2012)

has anyone tried the bcbuddepot cheese?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 16, 2012)

blue cheese is a very important hybrid that many breeders just dont think hard enough about. The combination of Skunk genes and Dj shorts Blueberry make for a great result... Ive grown quite a few Blueberry Hybrids myself, and ive smoked even more. Blue cheese is one of the very best because of the nice sativa/indica mix, the high is very euphoric and still produces a heavy stone. Skunk also makes it MUCH easier to grow a blueberry strain, especially the VERY easy to grow Cheese. And since cheese has a sweet flavor it makes the taste very popular. I have some nice Crimea Blue buds i grew this year. They remind me ALOT of Blue Cheese, except it smells a bit more like import hash, and tastes spicey like the import hash. The high is very similar to Blue Cheese tho! just so u know! Id say its more similar to blue cheese than my blue widow is.
anyone here try the Ugorg Blues? its a skunk pheno that was selected for its blueberry taste and smell. that would be another bluberry skunk in a way!


----------



## SupaM (Jul 19, 2012)

Big Buddha Blue Cheese


----------



## trazodone (Jul 19, 2012)

I've herd a lot about this cheese and blue cheese but i have never seen or had it. my friend has 12 clones of each and will not let me see or acquire some can some one show me a picture?? I've even herd of "forced" purple cheese? what dose that mean?? can some one explain this to me?


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice friend you got trazodone. There are loads of pictures of cheese above, or is it the forced Purple cheese you want to see (not really sure what this is). I have had cheese go purple, but it was crossed with something else. If you grow outdoors in a cold enough climate you may see the original cheese going purple.


----------



## sonar (Jul 20, 2012)

So who is considered to have developed the original Cheese strain? It's been my understanding that Homegrown Fantaseeds developed the strain and won the cannabis cup for it in 2004. You really don't hear much about Homegrown Fantaseeds though.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 21, 2012)

BlueCheese kief View attachment 2263400View attachment 2263401
made using dry ice and a 220 micron bag.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 21, 2012)

sonar said:


> So who is considered to have developed the original Cheese strain? It's been my understanding that Homegrown Fantaseeds developed the strain and won the cannabis cup for it in 2004. You really don't hear much about Homegrown Fantaseeds though.


Shunk #1 is the original Exodus Cheese... from back in the 1980-90s


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 21, 2012)

just germed a couple BB Blue Cheese cant wait...


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 21, 2012)

sonar said:


> So who is considered to have developed the original Cheese strain? It's been my understanding that Homegrown Fantaseeds developed the strain and won the cannabis cup for it in 2004. You really don't hear much about Homegrown Fantaseeds though.



The Exodus collective were a group of like minded people from Luton England. The Exodus Collective openly campaigned for the immediate legalization of cannabis during the late 1980&#8217;s into the early 1990&#8217;s. As part of their campaign for a sane drug policy the exodus collective challenged the criminalization of cannabis by openly smoking and growing cannabis.

The exodus collective also helped spearhead the underground Rave Scene in the early 1990&#8217;s by organizing free rave party once monthly. A unique feature of the exodus collective and exodus raves was the NO DEALING policy which was strictly adhered to at events. So much so when undercover police finally infiltrated the raves they found no evidence of drug dealing they could act upon. One police officer actually praised the exodus collective or there sensible approach to drug use. The Exodus Collective also managed there own &#8216;Fair Trade policy at events&#8217;. The collectives own price policy ensured that no one was making excessive profits from the sail of food and drinks at the parties.

Following a series of Free Partys several plots of farmland were occupied. An abandoned hotel, and empty warehouse and so on. The idea was to clean up the local neighbourhood a series of community projects. The land became known as HAZ manor (Housing Action Zone).

..............................................................UK cheese................................................................

The exact origin of cheese is hotly debated by cheese fanatics online. Some suggest that it desends from a packet of Skunk#1 by sensi-seeds others indicate that it came from a packet of skunk#1 from sacred seeds. 

................All do agree however that cheese is a clone of skunk#1 from the 1980&#8217;s.

During this time sam the skunkman who is accredited as the original breeder of skunk#1 had moved from California to Holland to grow weed. Here Sam was still breeding his Skunk#1 line. Sams skunk was called skunk because it omitted a strong pungent smell when grown or smoked. Similar to that given off by a skunk. Growers in Holland loved sams skunk because it yielded more and finished sooner then other strains at the time.

The only problem was the smell!! Landlords were reporting growers and people were busted all over. Sam the skunkman intestinally bred out the smell in favour of a sweeter smell Over the next few generations the skunk smell was intestinally lost. 

The Exodus collective obtained a packet of seeds before these changes took place. The seeds were sown out and cuttings were taken. The clones were freely distributed among the collective.

On flowering out one of the plants the collective discovered it had a very special smell. Folklore suggests that there was a slight panic to fint a cutting still in veg so genetics could be preserved for later. Further investigation found that an old lady still had a few plants growing on her bathroom window. She said it smelt like cheese.

For many years after cheese clones were distributed freely as gifts from the exodus collective. Grateful home growers still distribute the original cheese to home growers for free. 
 


----------



## serg.100 (Jul 21, 2012)

SNIFF SNIFF..love dat chessy smell..some ppl can't appreciatd dat fragrance


----------



## trazodone (Jul 22, 2012)

I wanted to know what it means to force purple. I just planted one clone of cheese and i can't wait for it to grow. I snuk a clipping from my friend. He deserves it, he took my sour purple diesel so now I'm getting even with him.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 22, 2012)

trazodone said:


> I wanted to know what it means to force purple. I just planted one clone of cheese and i can't wait for it to grow. I snuk a clipping from my friend. He deserves it, he took my sour purple diesel so now I'm getting even with him.



Let them get cold like this


----------



## MysticMorris (Jul 22, 2012)

There is some mean-ass cheese goin round these parts as of late. This I could get used to.


----------



## PineValley (Jul 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> it will! i griw the barneys farm version and it was exactly what i expected one i got a feel for how to grow it.
> 
> 
> anybody else use the cheese for anger managment, i mean thats why i smoke, blue cheese makes me nics and mellow some bluecheese hash would probably be the best tasting shit but i dont think i could bring myself to waste the bud i think it is perfect the way it is!
> ...


Hey man, if youre growing blue cheese you got to try making some hash! Its SO tasty! I dont even use buds, just make a kief box and put all the trichy trimmings in it.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 25, 2012)

im not really a hash guy, but i make some tasty ISO hash with my trimmings that i smoke from time to time. mostly when its time to sleep


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm seriously considering a SoG full of cheese (or multiple strains in the same grow of various cheeses) for my next grow.

Recommendations? Got a 3 x 3' grow area, so looking at 9-12 plants.


----------



## trazodone (Jul 25, 2012)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 25, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> I'm seriously considering a SoG full of cheese (or multiple strains in the same grow of various cheeses) for my next grow.
> 
> Recommendations? Got a 3 x 3' grow area, so looking at 9-12 plants.


pick a cheese any cheese.

the overall rsounding favorites by growers are BFarm Blue Cheese and Exodus Cheese


----------



## trazodone (Jul 28, 2012)

How many different types of cheese are there?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 28, 2012)

trazodone said:


> How many different types of cheese are there?



who is counting lol? i have no idea off hand but there are quite a few.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 29, 2012)

trazodone said:


> How many different types of cheese are there?



How many breeders are there? most breeders have their own cheese these days


----------



## FranJan (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone want to comment on this little story. I stumbled on this story on THCTalk and wondered how "true" it is.



"Supposedly, this is the true history of Exodus Cheese as told by the original grower, Wing Commander Blue, and published in Weed World magazine.

--

The True Origin of UK Cheese

I recently went on holiday to the Canary Islands, a friend of mine gave me a copy of Weed World magazine to read while I was there (issue 56). To my surprise, was the article by Big Buddha Cheese? On reading this I decide to tell the story from the beginning.

Back in the late 80s early 90s, a friend-of-a-friend of mine came back from the Sensi Seed Bank in Amsterdam with some seeds.Most of the plants were males but 4 of them were girls  3 of the 4 were wankers and one was kind of OK. This plant was cloned and passed on to 3 or 4 different people who grew it alongside some Northern Lights and Silver Pearl plants in their well built grow rooms.

I am 45 years old now and have been growing my own weed for about 25 years, 10 of them outside in the wild. My best friend and I decided that we would build ourselves our own grow rooms but didnt see the need for getting too technical so, we made them out of anything we could lay our hands on  we called them orange crates coz thats what they looked like. As for lighting, we went on a commando raid to a local disused cement factory and helped ourselves to some Sodium and Metal Halide 400s. We made our own shades from some aluminium sheeting from a local scrap yard. Now all we needed was some nice cuttings. I managed to get some N/L and S/P plants and also one of the Skunks. Most of the other growers concentrated on the N/L and S/P because they are good all rounders.

I think one of the Skunks went to Crewe and another to Cornwall. I quite liked the Skunk so I kept it going. Now over the next 7 or 8 years of constant cloning, the Skunk started changing  dont know why  it just did. It started to get really smelly  I mean really stink. The smell would get everywhere and I was often creosoting the fence to try and mask the smell (a little tip there for Cheese farmers, creosote or burnt toast). Cropping was a nightmare and I wouldnt even go out because people would often say you stink.

I was giving some of this weed to my close friends and they all loved it and, as the taste was changing it seemed the strength was too. This weed had become so strong and so smelly that it reminded me of something I had smelt before, but I couldnt think what it was. Then one day the penny dropped.

When I was 17 or 18 and living at home with my parents, I would go out a lot with a friend who worked in a food essence factory. Some days I would see him and he would stink of all different kind of things: fish, beef, vanilla etc. He would bring me small test tubes of concentrated liquids home and use them in my fishing bait (the carp loved the vanilla). One day he put one under my nose and said smell this one, its called blue cheese, and its a real minger. This was the smell I had been trying to remember. The weed smelt just like it and so she was born. I gave the weed the name Cheese. The only cuttings I let out were to people who were incapable of doing their own cloning and only wanted a plant for their own garden in the summer months. Another close friend of mine, known as Of the Hill, came to me one day and asked me if I would do him 21 cuttings as he was building a big lab for the Exodus people in Luton. I was a bit unsure of this as I didnt know ay of these people but, I did it for him because he is a good egg and has dug me out of plenty of holes over the years. Anyway, off he went with his cuttings and I didnt here too much more about it, other than a good harvest festival was had.

Of the Hill arranged for a cutting to make its way to a coffee shop in Amsterdam in 2003 (Home Grown Fantasy). It was cloned and put on the menu as Cheese and went on to claim 3rd place in the cannabis cup in 2004. I recently met an American at a Hawkwind gig in London who had heard of the Cheese in Washington. He had come to the UK to see Hawkwind and smoke Cheese. His face lit up when I pulled a big fat Cheese straw out of my pocket! Its kind of annoying really  I wish I could have put a patent on the word Cheese in the context of marijuana but, its kind of difficult when things are illegal. All over the place now I hear people calling all sorts of weed Cheese and I say to them no mate, this is Cheese.

As for Mr Big Buddha? I have plenty of respect for him, but the Cheese is not yours no matter what you call it and, as for crossing her? She does need help over the years she has started to show signs of stress. Growers will notice that some plants get brown spotty leaves during growing & flowering that results I leaf drop. I dont know what the cause is, its not the soil, the water, the food, or the air quality (possibly a virus of some kind), so I suppose a cross of some kind to introduce some new vigour to her would be a good thing so, like I said, respect to Big Buddha for trying.

So for nearly 14 years, the Cheese was living at only a couple of places but now it seems to be everywhere for people to enjoy. I dont know what she has become  some sort of mutant freak, but she sure hits the spot and everyone who smokes her loves her to pieces.

So there you have it  the truth about the origin of Cheese. You can all rejoice that I kept her going for all these years and now you all know how it came about its name. In the grand scheme of things its not very much, but I wanted to set the record straight.​Wing Commander Blue

WeedWorld Magazine"


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 31, 2012)

somewhat "true" it sounds like but it seems that they did not have a clone of skunk, but rather a clone of cheee and obiosly his growing skill got better overtime, the orgional skunk story a few pages back precedes this one chronologically. cheese aint nothing new. more thsn 20 years old at least.

and to further the point this goes to show how many breeders have a legitimate cut of the cheese strain which i dont see as a problem IMO since this will only lead to better cheese genetics.


----------



## trazodone (Aug 2, 2012)

so every breeder who has cheese has a different strain form the original or are they all clones that have been spliced with other plants, and is cheese just cheese or is it like (cheese purp, cheese kush, cheese haze)...? I'm so confused can some one explain this to me from the beginning?


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

Cheese started in the UK with the Skunk no1 clone. Some say that the Exodus Dance Crew spread the clone around. Perhaps the story from above comes before the Exodus crew got their hands on the clone, or the people in the story are part of the Exodus Crew (The Exodus Crew ran dance events in the UK back in the late 80's early 90's from what I understand). From there Big Buhda got a cut and crossed it with something to create Big Buhda Cheese. And then Blue Cheese came along. Everything from there is just backcrosses that people have done, or got some seeds and made their own variation. Then people started thinking, lets cross other things with cheese since it's so great, and now you got cheese crossed with kush, purple stuff, trainwreck, etc, etc, etc......The only true cheese really is the Exodus Clone only. All the others are just hybrids of that hybrid pheno of skunk no1.....by all accounts, lol.


----------



## TokingCheese (Aug 5, 2012)

Gotta luv the cheese, nasty... stinky and sticky lol ...Ive tryed big buddhas and greenhouses Cheese both very nice strains what ever phenotypes come out but the taste was'nt skunky enough for me like the stuff knocking around back when weed was starting to replace hash in the uk just something missing i felt i came across other strains thats near that old cheese smell and taste .. critical mass im smoking now (just a bit left  ) skunk kush, heavy duty frutiy & skunk1 was as close as i got ... its been a while from i went down the skunk road i might just give it another go thanks to this crital mass very heavy stone from it to


----------



## redbeard420 (Aug 5, 2012)

Which of the 2 Green House cheeses did you like the best? A friend has the GH cheese going now but the exodus seeds are cheeper and seem to get good reviews.


----------



## TokingCheese (Aug 6, 2012)

Between greenhouse and big buddha i found GH slightly better and more stable than BB's , the bb is good to,if it throws out the sativa *phenotype *it is worth keeping a while, out of a pack of 5 i had 4 indcia dom.seeds and 1 sativa .. 

Reality the name cheese on these seeds is just marketing nothing else best going for a good stable skunk or a cross with afgani or kush works but it will never be the same as the clone that was around for years


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

If you can get the cheese BX1's or Cheese BX2's that a guy called Pistil done from the UK, these are pretty good representatives of the clone only. They were backcrossed with TGA's Danny Boy strain.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 6, 2012)

The GHS exo is a nice smoke with good resin production fairly strong smoke but just don't stink like it should IMO I was expecting some really smelly gear, it does smell but doesen't STINK like I was hoping for


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 9, 2012)

Kaliman seeds cheese #1 any one grown it yet?


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 9, 2012)

Man I love cheese in ham sandwiches over some tacos, blue cheese goes well with some hot wings..


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm just about to crop some pineapple chunk and royal cheese for some cheese and pineapple spliffs


----------



## SupaM (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been thinking about popping my pineapple chunk bean as well..... Have you had or run it before...? ATB!


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 10, 2012)

SupaM said:


> I've been thinking about popping my pineapple chunk bean as well..... Have you had or run it before...? ATB!


WRONG THREAD! jking wondered about PC too any good?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

SupaM said:


> I've been thinking about popping my pineapple chunk bean as well..... Have you had or run it before...? ATB!



No she was a freebie seed so tossed her in to see what she'd do


----------



## SupaM (Aug 11, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> WRONG THREAD! jking wondered about PC too any good?


Lol... Sorry, I'll call it pineapple cheese.... Is that better...?lol


----------



## sixteenounces (Aug 11, 2012)

i love cheese some of my favorite


----------



## dank smoker420 (Aug 19, 2012)

just smoked some of the cheese i just harvested and i must say i am a big fan of cheese. wonderful taste and high!


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (May 14, 2013)

Cheesedog sounds dank! Cant go wrong with chem d!


----------

